# Hello!



## whitepicketfence (Feb 26, 2017)

Hello! My name is Diana. I came here for advice.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

whitepicketfence said:


> Hello! My name is Diana. I came here for advice.


*Hi, Diana! Welcome to TAM!

Please post your question in topic form for discussion and we'll be happy to take it from there!*


----------



## whitepicketfence (Feb 26, 2017)

Thank you! I'm new to forums. I posted one in the general relationship forum. Not sure if I did that right. It's titled My Marriage is better when my husband is away.


----------

